# Grow Room Setup



## powerbud (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok so here is what I am planning on doing the exact dimensions of my room is going to be 36" x 24" x 72" (3x2x6). Im hoping to fit at leat 3 plants in there with enough room. I am using 2 x 4's for the base stand and plywood to cover the walls and pinewood for the bottom and top. This will be lightproof with exhaust outlet and intake inlet. I will be constructing this room tom as soon as i wake up im off to home depot bc i must prepare for the white widow plus my setup right now sucks its in between my closet dorr and the wall there is to much extra light in my room and its getting to stuffy in here. Do you guys think i shouldnt use plywood for the walls? Money is tight so i must spend wisely and efficiently. I hope to have pics up of my grow room setup tom once i am done building it. Does anybody else have pics of grow rooms they built or setup?


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a turn  key system that is the same measurement as what you are working with.  http://www.sunlightsheds.com  Check out The Caddy.  I'm sure you can use their measurements and ideas to help you out with your room.


----------



## powerbud (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow those are expensive anyways I made one just like it I will have pics of it up soon the dimensions are 36x24x72. I havent put anythin inside the setup yet but i was wondering if it really makes a difference cuz if not im not planning on painting the insides white or purchasing any mylar.


----------



## powerbud (Nov 10, 2006)

I made grow room but now I have a problem its getting way to hot in there with the 400w hps lamp. Does anybody have a good suggestion on getting my grow room cooler?


----------



## powerbud (Nov 10, 2006)

Does anybody know how to post pics it says my file is to big any other way to upload my pics?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2006)

powerbud said:
			
		

> Wow those are expensive anyways I made one just like it I will have pics of it up soon the dimensions are 36x24x72. I havent put anythin inside the setup yet but i was wondering if it really makes a difference cuz if not im not planning on painting the insides white or purchasing any mylar.


*Powerbud you should have something in there as far as reflective material goes. Even if ya paint it flat white.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2006)

powerbud said:
			
		

> I made grow room but now I have a problem its getting way to hot in there with the 400w hps lamp. Does anybody have a good suggestion on getting my grow room cooler?


*The only thing i can think of is a cool hood which would run ya about $100 or so. *


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 11, 2006)

as far as the pictures... you will need to download a program that can resize your pictures if you don't have one already.  I am using a month trial shareware called visualizer photo resizer.  I just put it in my search box and it popped up.  

The heat...ventilation is the key... since I cannot see your pictures, I will tell you what we did as we had the same problem.  we have two fans connected to our light reflecter, one is turned around so that we have air pulling in and air pulling out and then I have two more exhaust fans (in the pic the one looks like a "fart fan" you can get at any home depot the other is just an inline fan we put in the top to let out additional heat).  The problem with the heat also is that the water gets too warm also.  So until I got the heat under control I had refreezable Ice packs I put in the water 2-4 times a day.


----------



## powerbud (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone for your input I am still deciding on how I am going to work on the ventilation i kind of have a setup going and its holding temps at 80-83. I haven't painted the inside white or gotten any reflective material yet I guess I need to do all that before my seeds get here. Ravishing you said you have a turnkey system? It didn''t come ventilateD?


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 14, 2006)

You know, just by painting the room you might see a few degrees difference. And ventilation is a must. Even if you keep the temp down think of your plants drowning in oxygen. Need some Co2 of some sort. Buying the stuff in this situation just is not cost effective when all you need is outside(being in the house, or really outside).


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, my turn-key system came with ventilation but it was not enough, my temps were getting in the high 90's.  All systems have to be tweaked a little to fit where you have it as there are so many variables.  Stoney Bud and I are working together to put an ebb & flow flowering chamber in an area that was a closet.  Good luck to ya!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7149


----------



## powerbud (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like a plan you should keep us posted on your progress. Hopefully I will be able to fix my ventilation problem soon.


----------



## powerbud (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok so I got a few pics up of how my grow room looks like it's not finished yet as you can see I still need to either paint it white or get some reflective material and i need to incorporate a ventilation system. No worries tho the plant in there was from a bagseed and my first grow so I will keep you updated on my white widow grow you can follow me on my journey in my grow journal.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2006)

*Very nice powerbud. Can't wait to see that bad boy finished and full of ladies. :aok: *


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed... paint those walls!!! don't waste lumens.  Can't wait to see the results of your efforts.


----------



## kronikiwi (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi powerbud,to eliminate my heat probs I put air ducting through to the underside of the shed where the temp is much cooler-I attached an exhaust fan(inverted of course)and pointed it into my enclosure.I also have an exhaust fan taking heat out as well as a 600watt hps/cool light shade with ducting and small exhaust fan connected.With the temp now at approx 65-70 I was able to add another 400watt hps (standard shade) and temp is approx mid 70's.I am growing in a 4l x 2w x 5h(foot)
 box made of customwood which sits in a tin garden shed in direct sunlight(gets damn hot in shed but nice n cool n controlled in grow unit).The shed sits on wooden pallets about 25cm above ground and my air duct goes through the floor to this area.I dug out a small area(unnoticeable)under the air duct and it (the air) is much cooler underneath than outside(even on hot day).Basically I have 1 x 600hps(with coollight system),1 x 400hps w/shade,1 x exhaust fan w/ducting going under shed,1 x exhaust fan at top pulling out any heat buildup.The growbox size is probably only suited for 400-600 watts but I had the equipment to use so i hope this helps.PS-A coollight in NZ is an enclosed light,shade/inline exhaust fan which removes heat directly from the 600hps to outside.With this set up I average approx 12 -14 oz of goodness.(my best was just under 15oz)I would love to have more room to play with but this was the easiest way to hide it from everyone incl the kids.


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2008)

> 11-17-*2006*, 06:08 PM


....


----------

